# bending issues



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

I was watching a youtube video about how to play a little blues piece with only 4 notes. He was bending like a madman and was explaining how bending is crucial so I went to give this a shot. Not sure how anyone can bend a string a full note without getting other strings to sound when bringing the string back down. Frustrates the snot outta me. What I was doing didn't sound even remotely like what he did. 
If anyone can explain this technique to me I'd appreciate it. 

Mav


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds interesting, would you mind posting a link?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

There's a few things you have to factor in. How is this person's guitar set up? What string gauge is he using? What is his style? These are all things to consider but doesn't mean you'll be able to bend like David Gilmour just because you have the same gear as him. 

A lot of it comes with practice and oddly enough, your left hand learns how to mute strings while you're playing as well. If I were in your position, I would start experimenting with different string gauges and figure out that fine balance of good tone vs. playability. Next, I would get a set up done on your guitar (I'm assuming this is on your new Strat). It's amazing how a guitar can play when it's set up properly. Finally, just play the heck out of it and practice - you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's the link Scotty,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84cEzgO4Qwk&feature=player_detailpage

It's a 2 part video.

TWRC, you made some very interesting points. After watching a video on setting the guitar up, I realized my guitar is NOT set up right. I just ordered a book on how to set it up and maintain it this morning so it'll be about a while before that comes in. In the meantime, I'll just "play it till my fingers bleed", lol. I was just wondering if there was a specific technique to bending. Finder position or something. But then, if I'm thinking that, then it's something I can practice.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Mavryk said:


> Here's the link Scotty,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84cEzgO4Qwk&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting

- sorry I could't give qualified advice. I learned to play by ear and don't really "consciously" play...it sort of just happens without much thought...it just flows...I guess that's "practice" for you


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mavryk said:


> I was watching a youtube video about how to play a little blues piece with only 4 notes. He was bending like a madman and was explaining how bending is crucial so I went to give this a shot. Not sure how anyone can bend a string a full note without getting other strings to sound when bringing the string back down. Frustrates the snot outta me. What I was doing didn't sound even remotely like what he did.
> If anyone can explain this technique to me I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Mav


It's the frustration that gets you through it. If you weren't frustrated, you'd be satisfied with producing garbage - that's not good.

For me it was keeping my fingers in a position where they wouldn't mute the adjacent strings. I get a bead of sweat on my head just thinking about it. 

If you keep up this spirit you'll be using FIVE notes in no time. Imagine. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Most people go through the same few steps when they learn to bend. The first problem they encounter is the note just going silent during the bend. That is caused by the finger rolling so you're no longer holding the string firmly to the fret as you push or pull into the bend. It sounds like you're past that step. Next is the bend of random distance. It sounds like you're past that since you're talking about bending a full step. Next is dealing with how to get out of the bend. There are the bends that go up and stop there, and the bends that go up and then return. In both of them you have to deal with letting go of the bent string and the next two strings that have also been pushed along, without it sounding like you drop kicked the guitar down the hall. 

The first thing you need to realize is this isn't just you and you are on the right track. Have you already dealt with getting cleanly out of bends that end on the higher pitch? If so then you're 80% of the way there. The real key is making sure that the angle of your finger to the fretboard isn't changing too much as you bend. If your finger is rolling too much those neighbouring strings will get snagged and lifted instead of just gently pushed along. You're probably starting with your finger too strictly straight up, as if you're playing chords and worried about touching another string. You're not playing chords here though, you're soloing. Ease it down a little, even as far as 45 degrees. It might start to touch the next string under it but you're not playing on that string right now so that's okay. As you bend focus on twisting from the fore arm, pivoting around your thumb. The finger doing the bend doesn't actually need to move. Once you're good at bends you'll be able to do more from the finger but start out by keeping it fairly still and twisting the wrist/arm. Now bend and release as slowly as you possibly can. Focus on control. The note should sustain through the whole movement and if you're moving slowly enough you'll come away from those other strings without snagging them. Once you have it just keep doing it until it speeds up.


----------



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

kat_ said:


> Most people go through the same few steps when they learn to bend. The first problem they encounter is the note just going silent during the bend. That is caused by the finger rolling so you're no longer holding the string firmly to the fret as you push or pull into the bend. It sounds like you're past that step. Next is the bend of random distance. It sounds like you're past that since you're talking about bending a full step. Next is dealing with how to get out of the bend. There are the bends that go up and stop there, and the bends that go up and then return. In both of them you have to deal with letting go of the bent string and the next two strings that have also been pushed along, without it sounding like you drop kicked the guitar down the hall.
> 
> The first thing you need to realize is this isn't just you and you are on the right track. Have you already dealt with getting cleanly out of bends that end on the higher pitch? If so then you're 80% of the way there. The real key is making sure that the angle of your finger to the fretboard isn't changing too much as you bend. If your finger is rolling too much those neighbouring strings will get snagged and lifted instead of just gently pushed along. You're probably starting with your finger too strictly straight up, as if you're playing chords and worried about touching another string. You're not playing chords here though, you're soloing. Ease it down a little, even as far as 45 degrees. It might start to touch the next string under it but you're not playing on that string right now so that's okay. As you bend focus on twisting from the fore arm, pivoting around your thumb. The finger doing the bend doesn't actually need to move. Once you're good at bends you'll be able to do more from the finger but start out by keeping it fairly still and twisting the wrist/arm. Now bend and release as slowly as you possibly can. Focus on control. The note should sustain through the whole movement and if you're moving slowly enough you'll come away from those other strings without snagging them. Once you have it just keep doing it until it speeds up.


Pure gold Kat. Thank you very much. I had a feeling my technique was wrong.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Great advice; however, I don't think that there's a "wrong" way to play guitar. If you can make it work, then make it yours. That's the fun thing about music.



Mavryk said:


> Pure gold Kat. Thank you very much. I had a feeling my technique was wrong.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

TWRC said:


> Great advice; however, I don't think that there's a "wrong" way to play guitar. If you can make it work, then make it yours. That's the fun thing about music.


I agree with TWRC. Don't think in terms of right or wrong, just subtle tweaks that make things easier. And honestly sometimes subtle tweaks that make it harder but get the sound you want.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

String bending is one of those things where eventually you just "get it". Try to be patient, though, because it might take some time before you've got it 100%.

For me, this was one of those things where playing guitar every day for 20-30 minutes helped a great deal. Doing it that way, the guitar began to feel more like an extension of my hands and I could manipulate it more easily. On the other hand, when I was playing for an hour or two every once in a while instead of playing every day, I almost had to get _reacquainted_ with the instrument each time I picked it up. 

One thing I would add is to consider using "supporting fingers", that is, if you're bending with the ring finger, try using your middle finger and even your index as well if that's comfortable. Whatever works best for you.

If you'd like a video of the technique, I like this one:

http://www.justinguitar.com/en/IM-144-StringBending.php

As far as string muting in general, I follow the rule "whatever it takes". For specific techniques, these articles from the Tom Hess site were very helpful for me:

http://tomhess.net/ImproveGuitarTechnique.aspx
http://tomhess.net/UnwantedGuitarStringNoise.aspx

(I'm not affiliated with those sites in any way.


----------

